# Quel modèle pour un 1er iPhone ?



## C0rentin (7 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Je dois changer de téléphone et, après avoir acquis un Mac à l'automne, je me tâte à prendre un iPhone pour accompagner. J'ai toujours eu des téléphones android d'entrée de gamme (actuellement un galaxy J5 de 2017 mais qui vit ses dernières heures). Du coup je me pose la question du modèle à choisir. L'iPhone 12 semble pour être un super appareil, mais à ce prix là j'ai un peu peur de regretter cet achat (je sais pas si je suis le seul dans ce cas). Il y aurait donc bien l'iPhone SE 2020, mais je dois avouer que la taille d'écran et l'autonomie me paraissent un peu juste. 
Il reste éventuellement le choix de l'occasion, mais là encore on peut toujours tomber sur des téléphones en pas super état (même si ça arrive de moins en moins maintenant).
Du coup j'aurai voulu savoir si quelqu'un était dans la même situation que moi et avait fait son choix pour avoir des avis.

Merci


----------



## ericse (7 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Puisque tu cherches un iPhone intermédiaire entre le SE 2020 et le 12, pourquoi pas le 11, c'est un bon téléphone avec une bonne autonomie et moins cher que le 12.


----------



## C0rentin (7 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Puisque tu cherches un iPhone intermédiaire entre le SE 2020 et le 12, pourquoi pas le 11, c'est un bon téléphone avec une bonne autonomie et moins cher que le 12.


Je privilégiais plutôt le 12 que le 11 parce que le processeur est meilleur, et il permettra d'avoir un an de màj en plus aussi normalement, donc ça devrait allonger la durée de vie du téléphone. En plus, le fait qu'il soit compatible 5G (et pas le 11) me paraît assez avantageux pour le futur (parce que pour moi en 2020, la 5G ne sert pas à grand chose). 
En fait je veux surtout pouvoir le garder quelques temps, au prix où ça coûte je suis pas prêt pour le changer dans 2 ou 3 ans (comme ça a été le cas avec mes téléphones précédents, et encore 3ans pour celui là c'est exceptionnel).


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

Bonsoir

A quoi va vous servir la 5G ?


----------



## C0rentin (7 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> A quoi va vous servir la 5G ?


Je vais être honnête : pour l'instant absolument à rien. Comme j'ai dit, la 5G c'est pas encore assez démocratisé pour être utilisé tout de suite. Mais d'ici 1 an ou 2, ce sera quelque chose d'assez répandu (enfin à mon avis, je me trompe peut-être). Et je pense que tout de suite, c'est un peu la même chose que si on demandait à quoi nous servirait la 4G au moment de sa sortie, ça apporte pas grand chose de vraiment extraordinaire en plus de la version précédente, mais petit à petit ça va la remplacer totalement. 
En fait ce que je veux dire c'est que d'ici 3 ans par exemple, on utilisera probablement la 5G quotidiennement et c'est pour ça que le fait que l'iPhone 12 soit compatible était pour moi un gros plus (mais comme je l'ai dit, je m'emballe peut-être et la 5G sera peut-être bien moins répandue que ce que les opérateurs veulent nous faire croire).


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

J’aime vos arguments


----------



## Gwen (8 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> A quoi va vous servir la 5G ?


À faire une meilleure revente dans 3 ans


----------



## ericse (8 Février 2021)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je privilégiais plutôt le 12 que le 11 parce ... il permettra d'avoir un an de màj en plus aussi normalement, donc ça devrait allonger la durée de vie du téléphone.


Ca n'est pas prouvé du tout, il suffit que Apple garde le 11 au catalogue, mais remplace le 12 par le 13, pour que tu ais moins de durée de vie avec un 12 qu'un 11    Bref tant que les modèles sont au catalogue, la durée de vie reste une hypothèse.
Après que le 12 soit mieux que le 11 dans l'absolu, personne n'en doute, mais tu semblais chercher plutôt le meilleurs rapport qualité/prix, et là le 11 me semble mieux placé.


----------



## C0rentin (8 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Après que le 12 soit mieux que le 11 dans l'absolu, personne n'en doute, mais tu semblais chercher plutôt le meilleurs rapport qualité/prix, et là le 11 me semble mieux placé.


Alors si on prend la question dans l'autre sens, est-ce qu'il y a un truc qui fait que le 12 a l'avantage sur le 11 ? Mis à part la compatibilité 5G (ou plutôt la non compatibilité du 11) qui pourrait être un problème dans le futur (pas vraiment sur le plan utilisation, mais plutôt à la revente comme disait Gwen : qui voudrait aujourd'hui un téléphone qui n'est pas compatible 4G ?, ça devrait être pareil pour la 5G d'ici quelques temps).
Car quand je regarde les différences entre le 11 et le 12, il y a surtout la partie photo (légèrement meilleure sur le 12, mais déjà très bonne avec le 11), le design et magsafe (qui ne sont vraiment pas déterminant pour moi), le nouveau processeur (mais là encore le A13 est très bon aussi), et puis d'autres comme l'écran (l'OLED est un peu meilleur, mais comme le reste c'est déjà très bien sur le 11).
En gros est ce que le 12 a vraiment quelque chose en plus par rapport au 11, parce qu'en effet les deux semblent très proches, sauf pour le prix


----------



## Gwen (8 Février 2021)

Franchement, j'ai un 11 et je ne vois pas d'avantage à passer au 12 pour le moment. Les deux sont trop proches.


----------



## C0rentin (8 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement, j'ai un 11 et je ne vois pas d'avantage à passer au 12 pour le moment. Les deux sont trop proches.


Ouais je comprends qu'avec un iPhone 11, le changement peut paraître inutile


----------



## Lenain de la street (21 Février 2021)

moi je te conseille le 12 car sit u veux t'en servir pour travailler il sera pour moi meilleur. mais c'est vrai que sinon pour 100 balles je te conseilles le 12


----------



## augusterre (21 Février 2021)

C0rentin a dit:


> il permettra d'avoir un an de màj en plus aussi normalement


Le 12 a les mêmes MAJ que le 11. C'est le futur iPhone (le 13 ou 12s normalement) qui aura 2 ans de MAJ de plus que les 11/12.


----------



## macbook60 (21 Février 2021)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ouais je comprends qu'avec un iPhone 11, le changement peut paraître inutile


Bonsoir essaye de prendre le 12 :

plus fin plus léger plus compact
Écran oled 
A14 pour la durée 
5g et plein d’autres choses lol


----------

